# '88 Marinoni



## bulldog1935 (Oct 28, 2018)

In case you don't read What Bike did You Ride Today?
I reposted Ed's beauty Marinoni with first-gen Campy Chorus ('88)
Italian tubing, Italian components, if the oak leaf doesn't give it away, the bike was made in Quebec.  
Maybe @Brian R. can give us some company history.  


bulldog1935 said:


> I won the sprint to the Dome this morning - Sam wasn't here.  Neither was Lou - wore him out yesterday.
> Going through the park in the pitch black, Tad was doing 25 - I can't keep this pace for 7 miles - he peeled one way to the walking bridge over the SA River headwaters, and I made the fast left turn.  Climbing to St. Mary's, thought I saw him totally scraping me off at the light at the top of the hill, and kept my pace into downtown.
> Turns out I hit the dome first.  Coming back, I was all alone most of the way, but Jason caught me on Broadway and smoked me on the final climb - I got my climbing in yesterday.
> That wasn't why I posted - Ed showed this beautiful Marinoni.
> He bought this from Tad a few years ago, and selling it is one of Tad's regrets.







1st Gen Chorus, and has my favorite Chorus friction DT shifters - and beautiful steel blue paint



my Moser, also Campy Chorus (I like my Modolo brake levers)




I've mentioned before, introduction of Chorus was when Campy finally joined everyone else in copying function of the 1964 SunTour rear derailleur patent.
This is also when Campy joined in on indexing, though these were the last friction shifters Campy offered.
The thing about these shifters is they have a large cable drum, and match the cable pull requirement needed on all rear derailleurs made since the mid-1980s.
That is, these friction shifters have the range to shift every modern derailleur.
A few other friction shifters match this range, including Simplex Retrofriction, and Dia Compe Ene also sold as Silver.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 29, 2018)

all the info you need is here : http://www.marinoni.qc.ca/index_en.html
they are still actively building bicycles in Montréal, Québec, CANADA
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...i-gears-up-for-new-challenge/article34912318/


----------



## locomotion (Oct 29, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> if the oak leaf doesn't give it away, the bike was made in Quebec.




And for your information ..... it's not an oak leaf ....lol
it's a maple leaf!!!!
here is a little reading for you
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Canada


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 29, 2018)

I actually wasn't looking for information, of course I've already been on the Marinoni website, but pointing out this nice bike to a nice person on the forum who may have an interest.  But thanks for the Avis attack.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 30, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I actually wasn't looking for information, of course I've already been on the Marinoni website, but pointing out this nice bike to a nice person on the forum who may have an interest.  But thanks for the Avis attack.




ok! Maple leaf, Maple.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 2, 2018)

got it - and knew it - aren't y'all up there by Dalhart?

btw, I'm fishing the Texas tropics next week - lows mid 60s, high 80, prevailing SE wind all week.


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for posting pics of this bike, Bulldog. I didn't see it until tonight. I absolutely love that Marinoni. It's a thing of beauty! 

I'm very new to post-1983 (ccm bankruptcy) Canadian bikes and trying to get up to speed on who was around. I've learned there were a trio of Italian-Canadians building bikes in the '80s: Marinoni in Montreal, Miele in Toronto, and Gardin in Mississauga (next door to Toronto). I've made it my mission to find a beautiful and original example of each. A Marinoni like that gorgeous blue one would certainly fit!


----------



## Deejay (May 12, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks for posting pics of this bike, Bulldog. I didn't see it until tonight. I absolutely love that Marinoni. It's a thing of beauty!
> 
> I'm very new to post-1983 (ccm bankruptcy) Canadian bikes and trying to get up to speed on who was around. I've learned there were a trio of Italian-Canadians building bikes in the '80s: Marinoni in Montreal, Miele in Toronto, and Gardin in Mississauga (next door to Toronto). I've made it my mission to find a beautiful and original example of each. A Marinoni like that gorgeous blue one would certainly fit!



Hi,
I just saw this post and wondered if you might be interested in my MARINONI which I'd like to sell. I don't know what year it is, but it has a 56-cm Columbus frame, 700C Wolber alloy wheels, a 7-speed Sachs-Maillard freewheel, 2-speed alloy chainset and Shimano 600 derailleurs and brakes.


----------



## Brian R. (May 13, 2020)

Deejay said:


> Hi,
> I just saw this post and wondered if you might be interested in my MARINONI which I'd like to sell. I don't know what year it is, but it has a 56-cm Columbus frame, 700C Wolber alloy wheels, a 7-speed Sachs-Maillard freewheel, 2-speed alloy chainset and Shimano 600 derailleurs and brakes.
> 
> View attachment 1192672




pm sent


----------

